# Anyone tried this circle jig?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying this, anyone have any experience with it? 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/129955/Jasper-Circle-Jig-Large-7---52-34.aspx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless you route circles on a regular basis I would just make a homemade jig out of 1/4" plywood.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've thought about it, but I'd really rather build stuff than jigs....


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have their small circle jig and like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Ryan. It takes literallt 5 minutes or less to make a circle jig out of scrap ply. I am with Steve on this one. Unless you do different sizes often I would just make one as needed. Or spend 30 minutes to make a nive one and keep


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure....but it won't have the ease of use and precision of the jasper jig. Any jig I build is going to have to be the sliding style which isn't as quick and easy to use as the dedicated point pivots of the jasper. 

What to do....what to do...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On a homemade jig like that I normally just drive a nail for the center which would be easy enough to change. Really the only thing I would have against the jasper jig is finding a place to store it. A homemade jig you use it until you are done and throw it away.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a smaller version of something similar years ago and didn't care for it so I've built a few different jigs over time with this being my current that is the most accurate, quick and easy to set version I have made. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/easily-adjustable-router-circle-jig-59939/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very interesting....now you have me thinking.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

My son and I used to build subwoofer boxes. 
The smaller Jasper worked slick to rout out the speaker holes.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright......So after finding a floor standing sander to buy today.....I decided to pony up and build my own circle jig. I plan on using it for one job only really, so for now it's going to be pretty bare bones. Here it is so far....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's all for tonight. More in a few days.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Two weeks ago YOU couldn't even SPELL JIG MAKER, and NOW you are one. hehe

Looking good.

Dale in Indy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol....I've made other jigs, I just don't like spending time on them...


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good! Build one for me too!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I hear ya on taking the time to make a JIG, but every time I have taken the time, I look into a mirror and say to myself, "NEVER DIE", but then LOOKING INTO A MIRROR ISN'T GOOD FOR A PERSON. hehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have both of the Jasper jigs and I like them a lot. You get precise circles in 1/16" increments. They hang on a pegboard when not in use.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So progress pictures coming....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Jig drilled and mounted to the router.








Due to the size of the base, without an offset pivot pin I was unable to cut smaller than 6.5 inch holes....so I made an offset and this one goes all the way down to 4 inch holes. It could theoretically be made to go to a 3/4 inch diameter if needed.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The pivot is a small hard maple block with 2 10-24 holes tapped in it.








For holes larger than 6.5 no offset is needed so the clamping screw is the pivot.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good! IMO this type of sliding pin design works much better than the the Swiss cheese jigs since you are not limited by 1/16" increments.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a bit of a pain getting exact sizes...but worked for my inexact needs here.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I need to cut very accurate circle/recesses regularly for speaker cabinets/speaker adapters so I added a cursor and a tape measure





















The above design won't work for yours however you could probably adapt one like this that I made for my Dewalt compact


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That could work...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a couple of circle jigs, one I use most is a clone I made of the small Jasper. On some projects that have several various radii, I make a one off jig to accommodate all the radii involved and label each pivot hole with the radius, bit size and whether a inside or outside radius.
One thing I do with all the circle jigs I make is NOT bolt them to the router. Instead, the end with the bit will get (usually) a 1" hole to accommodate a 1" guide bushing and the pivot holes are 1/8" for a pin. This allows the jig to rotate under the router and greatly simplifies cord management.:smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The use of the bushings a good idea....mine has a one inch hole so I may try that out.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I can see why you don't like making jigs Ryan! You put time and effort into it instead of just slapping something together for a one time use. Nice looking jig!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Lol....I've made other jigs, I just don't like spending time on them...


I'm getting that way as well. Making when you need it now or can't buy it the way you need it for the projects your working makes sense but I'm getting to the point of purchased dedicated jigs made for a purpose is starting to rule:yes:

I remember when Bow clamps came out and everyone said they would make there own. I've never been against them and some day will have them:yes:


----------

